# Emperor's Wolves?



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Just wondering if this info is truly all that's ever been said about this chapter:

From http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Emperor's_Wolves



> The Emperor's Wolves are a Loyalist Space Marine Chapter of unknown origin and Founding whose gene-seed contain altered and integrated wolf genes similar to those found in the gene-seed of the Space Wolves, though any further connection between the Chapters remains unknown. The Emperor's Wolves lost their 8th Company in the Warp who reemerged decades later as the warband of Chaos Space Marines known as the Blood Disciples. Nothing else is known about them in Imperial records.
> 
> Codex: Chaos Space Marines (4th Edition), p. 69



From Codex: Chaos Space Marines (6th Edition), p. 15:


> In 888.M37, the Emperor's Tarot indicated a Chaos threat from the Goreworlds in the Eye of Terror. The emperor's Wolves were sent to destabilise the threat. After weeks of searching, the 8th Company located a twisted hermit, known as the Red Prophet, as he preached to worshippers of Khorne from a pillar of gushing blood. Soaring on their jump packs, the 8th Company carved their way to the Prophet and cut him down amidst the geyser. All those touched by the blood instantly became devoted to Khorne. The Blood Disciples, as the 8th Company is now called, have led raids into Segmentum Obscurus ever since.


Has there ever been somewhat more recent fluff that would substantiate them actually being Space Wolves successors? Is there any info whatsoever on them aside from this stuff?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Haha, and that's all she wrote.

Thankee.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Considering how unstable the seed of Russ is, highly unlikely. The Space Wolves only have the Wolfbrothers as their sole known successor, and that went ill for them.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I'd call it iffy. Just because they have the word Wolves in their name.

I mean we know of the Shadow Wolves, too, right?

I just pray to the Emperor if we learn more about them, they're not from the _other_ Wolves' genestock.


----------

